# Adaptador DKU-2 a DKU-5



## ^LEO^

Mi consulta es que ando buscando hace rato el cable DKU-5 y el que tengo es el DKU-2, quiero saber si el DKU-2 lo puedo pasar a DKU-5 con algún diagrama o esquema, porque hasta ahora no he encontrado nada. 

Por favor alguien que me ayude gracias.


----------



## Andres Cuenca

Hola, 

Antes de contestarte primero hay que diferenciar los cables: el DKU-5 es en realidad un conversor USB a serial, mientras que el DKU-2 es una simple extensión USB con conector pop-port.

Así que si quieres realizar esta impractica conversión deberás tener un circuito conversor USB a serial. Búscate algún diagrama que se base en el circuito integrado PL2303 ya que este parece ser el que mas soportan los drivers.

Saludos,
Li-ion.


----------



## karen puerta

lo que quiero saber es que programa se necesita para utilizar el cable dku5


----------



## caliche

karen puerta dijo:
			
		

> lo que quiero saber es que programa se necesita para utilizar el cable dku5



El NOKIA PC SUITE y el driver para el DKU5, puedes descargar el driver desde esta pagina:

http://latinoamerica2.ext.nokia.com/soporte/galeria/pc_suite/cable_drivers_dku5.htm


----------



## caguilera

quisiera saber si un cable DKU-5 se puede reparar lla q el mio se me arruino eso supongo yo el la computadora me sale un mensaje q dice no se reconoce el dispositivo USB uno de los dispositivos USB vinculados a este equipo ha tenido un mal funcionamiento y windows no lo ha reconosido.

si algien me puede ayudar porfavor saludos Carlos aguilera mi correo es calbertoa2000@hotmail.com 

gracias!!!!


----------



## ferka

hola, yo tengo el mismo cable, me gustaria saber si pudiste convertirlo de DKU-2 a DKU-5.si lo llegaste a hacer me podes decir como lo hiciste, te dejomi email. elmaestrosoy_yo@hotmail.com
te agradeceria unmonton si pudieras decirmelo, gracias.-


----------



## edwarrt

Hola yo tengo un DKU-5 quiero saber si desarmando este y con ayuda de su pinouts lo puedo utilizar para comunicarme con otros telefonos sabiendo el pinouts de estos? lo que quiero en esencia es utilizar la facilidad que me da este de emular un Serial COM y no tener que usar el max232, diganme si es posible?, ahh y de serlo se conectaria a los tx y rx del movil correspondientes a lops pines serial o USB+ y USB-, no se si me entienden, acalarar porfavor y siculpenme alguna burrada.

Yo.


----------

